# Giving it another go



## StillRemains

Some of you might not remember my story, but I wanted to post here to say that my H is now back home. :smthumbup:

We started talking a few weeks ago about R but I didn't post anything so as not to jinx things.  Initially, I confronted him about what I thought might be evidence of OW but it turned out I had jumped to conclusions and it wasn't (I've talked to many people and all have confirmed there was no OW so far as anyone could tell). What did come out as a result of that chat was that he wasn't happy and wanted to come back home, but at the time, we both agreed it would be best to move slowly and make SURE this is what we both wanted to do since we have kids. 

We had some good talks and then started to go on dates, and things went pretty well with that (definitely going to keep up the dates!) Then he moved back home and I am very glad to have him back. I've learned a lot here at TAM and have grown in myself as a result, and I'm happy now that I get a chance to try again with my H. Everything I learned here will only help make our marriage stronger, as I have also become stronger and learned more about meeting each other's needs, etc. I will never forget the pain I went through and will never take my marriage for granted in the future. We still have work to do, obviously, but at least he's back at home now and it will be much easier to work on things while in the same house. 

Wish us good luck!!


----------



## dormant

That's GREAT!!


----------



## daisygirl 41

That's great news.
Loads of positive vibes and good luck coming your way!
Xx
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## stilllookingup

Congratulations, good luck and take it slowly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## YupItsMe

Very good to hear. Good luck


----------



## 36Separated

great news


----------



## StillRemains

Thanks all. It's going pretty well so far. I won't lie and say it's been all perfection all the time. There are still triggers, which I think is normal. I have moments where I feel like I'm holding my breath, almost waiting for the other shoe to drop, but that is getting a little better all the time. H has now been back home almost as long as we were separated. I've discovered things about that time, some good and some bad, but we are working to put it behind us and build a better marriage from the ashes of all that. I hope it lasts but only time will tell that story. I pray we don't blow the chance to be happier together. I'm also being vigilant so I don't lose myself again, keeping a healthy focus on my own needs.  

I hope you're all doing okay today and wish the very best outcome for each of you. It's a tough road, for sure!


----------



## separated2000

StillRemains said:


> Some of you might not remember my story, but I wanted to post here to say that my H is now back home. :smthumbup:
> 
> We started talking a few weeks ago about R but I didn't post anything so as not to jinx things.  Initially, I confronted him about what I thought might be evidence of OW but it turned out I had jumped to conclusions and it wasn't (I've talked to many people and all have confirmed there was no OW so far as anyone could tell). What did come out as a result of that chat was that he wasn't happy and wanted to come back home, but at the time, we both agreed it would be best to move slowly and make SURE this is what we both wanted to do since we have kids.
> 
> We had some good talks and then started to go on dates, and things went pretty well with that (definitely going to keep up the dates!) Then he moved back home and I am very glad to have him back. I've learned a lot here at TAM and have grown in myself as a result, and I'm happy now that I get a chance to try again with my H. Everything I learned here will only help make our marriage stronger, as I have also become stronger and learned more about meeting each other's needs, etc. I will never forget the pain I went through and will never take my marriage for granted in the future. We still have work to do, obviously, but at least he's back at home now and it will be much easier to work on things while in the same house.
> 
> Wish us good luck!!


I believe I remember you. Did you separate in 2010/2011? Also for how long did it take for him to miss home? I'm currently separated.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## separated2000

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## separated2000

36Separated said:


> great news


I've read your posts as well. How are things for you?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

